# Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

A good cable terminal crimper is a hex shape. A 6 corner die. You can 
modified a hammer clamp by welding on a segment of a heavy duty impact 6 
corner socket.

A good wire terminal or battery clamp terminal is a heavy duty one that does 
not have a small hole at the connection end. This is normally use for a 
solder indication. If you terminals have a hole in it, than make sure the 
heat shrink covers that hole.

It is best to make two crimps on the barrel of the wire terminal or battery 
clamp barrel. If you are using a heavy duty terminal that has a long 
barrel, then you crimping dies should be 3/8 inch wide. If you use the 
short barrel terminal than the die should be 1/4 inch long.

Cut a piece of the 2/0 cable and strip some insulation from the end of the 
wire. Take it to a auto parts store size the wire to impact type of socket. 
The wire should just insert nicely into the socket, not tight with the wire 
strands only touching the 6 points in the socket. This will be the correct 
size to make you die.

Now cut a segment off the die, so you have either a finish 1/4 or 3/8 inch 
wide die. Normally I cut it about 1/32 of a inch wider, so I can dress up 
and smooth the cut sides with a file.

Cut the segment in two parts where you have two 3 corner shapes in each 
segment. You now weld or have it welded to the impact points on the hammer 
crimper.

You do your first crimp on the terminal barrel about 1/8 inch from the wire 
entry end. Then do the next crimp about 1/8 inch from the first crimp. The 
reason why it best to crimp this way, is that the spade end or the ring end 
is taper down, and sometimes if you crimp this end first, it may push the 
cable back out of the barrel.

If the barrel is really long, which we may use in some industrial 
applications, there may be three guild line segments for make three crimps, 
first crimp the center, then the wire entry section and than the spade or 
ring end section last.

A good terminal will have guild lines to show where you place the dies of 
the crimper.

If you are making battery links, be sure you slide on a heavy duty heat 
shrink that has a sealant in it first, because you may not get it over the 
battery post clamps.

Roland








----- Original Message ----- 
From: "wguinon" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, April 01, 2008 7:35 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper


>
> Is there a preferred brand of hammer crimper for attaching copper battery
> terminals to 2/0 cable? The pictures on the web are not that clear but 
> there
> seems to be one type with a pointed sliding part and another with a wedge
> shape.
>
>
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://www.nabble.com/Hammer-Crimper-tp16434990p16434990.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

I think the general preference on this list is to NOT use a hammer crimper.

However, if you must, I think this one has the potential to do the best
crimp:
http://www.amazon.com/Ancor-701010-Marine-Grade-Electrical/dp/B000NHZZDW

Note: this is a HEX hammer crimper

>
> Is there a preferred brand of hammer crimper for attaching copper battery
> terminals to 2/0 cable? The pictures on the web are not that clear but
> there
> seems to be one type with a pointed sliding part and another with a wedge
> shape.
>
>
> --
> View this message in context:
> http://www.nabble.com/Hammer-Crimper-tp16434990p16434990.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*



> wguinon wrote:
> > Is there a preferred brand of hammer crimper for attaching copper battery
> > terminals to 2/0 cable? The pictures on the web are not that clear but there
> > seems to be one type with a pointed sliding part and another with a wedge
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

> However, if you must, I think this one has the potential to do the best
> crimp:
> http://www.amazon.com/Ancor-701010-Marine-Grade-Electrical/dp/B000NHZZDW
>
> Note: this is a HEX hammer crimper

Disregard, on closer examination this is NOT a hex crimper.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*



> On 1 Apr 2008 at 13:46, Peter VanDerWal wrote:
> 
> > http://www.amazon.com/Ancor-701010-Marine-Grade-Electrical/dp/B000NHZZDW
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

If not a hammer crimper, then what - a power crimper?

Solder?

I'm wondering what the challenge of soldering is? Not
enough heat due to dissipation by the lug and thick
cable?

What do people use to solder? Is a plumber's torch
overkill? Is there special solder for this job? 
In-core flux or separate paste?

Is it best to get pre-tinned lugs, or is a good
cleanout of the lug opening with a wire brush enough?

Any web link references would be great.

Thanks,

Scott



____________________________________________________________________________________
You rock. That's why Blockbuster's offering you one month of Blockbuster Total Access, No Cost. 
http://tc.deals.yahoo.com/tc/blockbuster/text5.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*



> Roland Wiench wrote:
> > A good cable terminal crimper is a hex shape. A 6 corner die. You can
> > modified a hammer clamp by welding on a segment of a heavy duty impact 6
> > corner socket.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

We at one time use this type of crimper, but the specifications call four a 
four way crimp. We got by using this type by turning it four times make 
four 1/4 inch indentations in one location and then another four 
indentations on long barrel cable terminals.

It is now required to have a quality control inspection of a ratchet crimper 
with a fix torque rating.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "SteveS" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 02, 2008 8:33 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper




> > Roland Wiench wrote:
> > > A good cable terminal crimper is a hex shape. A 6 corner die. You can
> > > modified a hammer clamp by welding on a segment of a heavy duty impact 6
> > > corner socket.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

What about modifing a pair of bolt cutter jaws to crimp lugs of one size, 
maybe even welding the 6 point socket deal in there for a 6 point crimp?

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, April 03, 2008 12:38 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper


> We at one time use this type of crimper, but the specifications call four 
> a four way crimp. We got by using this type by turning it 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

We are not allow to solder a cable or wire terminal as the prime connection. 
We must first do a mechanical connection, and if the specifications call for 
solder, then we solder using a rosen core solder design for electrical wire. 
We have not done this for about 30 years now.

The solder is design to fill the voids to replace the air. Solder in it 
self without a mechanical connections has more resistance than a 360 degree 
crimp connection.

Solder alone is not use in building electrical, as where the solder acts 
like a fuse, will melt, wire will arc and you have fire, which had burn up 
equipment.

A good test with a mechanical connection terminals, is when you do a run 
with you EV, the terminals should not be warmer the about 10 degrees above 
the ambient air temperature. If the temperature is hot, then you either have 
a connection not torque to the specifications, bad terminal crimp, too small 
a wire or there is too high resistance between the lead post and the 
terminal surfaces or internal battery problems.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "S Collins" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 02, 2008 9:15 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper


> If not a hammer crimper, then what - a power crimper?
>
> Solder?
>
> I'm wondering what the challenge of soldering is? Not
> enough heat due to dissipation by the lug and thick
> cable?
>
> What do people use to solder? Is a plumber's torch
> overkill? Is there special solder for this job?
> In-core flux or separate paste?
>
> Is it best to get pre-tinned lugs, or is a good
> cleanout of the lug opening with a wire brush enough?
>
> Any web link references would be great.
>
> Thanks,
>
> Scott
>
>
>
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> You rock. That's why Blockbuster's offering you one month of Blockbuster 
> Total Access, No Cost.
> http://tc.deals.yahoo.com/tc/blockbuster/text5.com
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

What about a hydraulic crimper? Put the dies in a 20 ton press?
_____________________________________________________________
Free quote and debt consolidation information. Click Here.
http://thirdpartyoffers.netzero.net/TGL2221/fc/REAK6aBebMVKoYsDlp5Oo6jexkuYoSF3UF4UKAK1hbS3f7gStPJFUb/



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

That also works, but you need a ape to help you crimp the heavy duty cable 
terminals. Use the very large bolt cutters that has a double action jaw 
design. I have bent the smaller 24 inch lever arms together.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Josh Creel" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 02, 2008 10:43 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper


> What about modifing a pair of bolt cutter jaws to crimp lugs of one size,
> maybe even welding the 6 point socket deal in there for a 6 point crimp?
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Thursday, April 03, 2008 12:38 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper
>
>
> > We at one time use this type of crimper, but the specifications call 
> > four
> > a four way crimp. We got by using this type by turning it
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

The problem is that these are HIGH current connections. Even low
resistance can cause local heating, this can melt the solder or the
terminal. Solder doesn't give a low enough resistance connection.

A good crimper basically pressure welds the lug to the cable. Done
properly this has very little resistance.

> If not a hammer crimper, then what - a power crimper?
>
> Solder?
>
> I'm wondering what the challenge of soldering is? Not
> enough heat due to dissipation by the lug and thick
> cable?
>
> What do people use to solder? Is a plumber's torch
> overkill? Is there special solder for this job?
> In-core flux or separate paste?
>
> Is it best to get pre-tinned lugs, or is a good
> cleanout of the lug opening with a wire brush enough?
>
> Any web link references would be great.
>
> Thanks,
>
> Scott
>
>
>
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> You rock. That's why Blockbuster's offering you one month of Blockbuster
> Total Access, No Cost.
> http://tc.deals.yahoo.com/tc/blockbuster/text5.com
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

My hammer crimper pushes the terminal into a v shaped base. The
connector is forced into a triangular shape. It cost less than $20.
Use a heavy hammer. As you hammer the plunger you will feel when the
connection is solid. Despite the inclination to find more complicated
and expensive approaches, it would seem you can apply more force, more
easily with a hammer than with any of the other methods available. I
put some anti corrosive paste (made for copper aluminum wire
connections) on the wire in the fitting to keep later corrosion at
bay. Plain old grease or Vaseline may work as well. If you cut one of
these connections apart, they are virtually welded together by the
pressure.



> wguinon <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Is there a preferred brand of hammer crimper for attaching copper battery
> > terminals to 2/0 cable? The pictures on the web are not that clear but there
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

This conversation comes up periodically and is a great candidate for a FAQ.

Solder is useless because a good crimp has no air-space to weld.
I bought a burndy y35 revolver crimper and dies off of ebay and it makes
a 360 degree crimp that is smooth and consistant.

lets see if I can find examples

ebay item 380013393491

for the 2/0 and magnalugs we need the U27 RT die it has an orange dot on
it and so does the magna-lug.
Watch out for the claims that the U26 is for 2/0 wire, that is for
thinwall lugs.

www.hydroninc.com/pdfs/146-148.pdf
www.wilpowerbattery.com/pdfs/q5.pdf

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*



> S Collins wrote:
> > If not a hammer crimper, then what - a power crimper?
> 
> The main problem with a hammer crimper is inconsistent results. The
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

Thanks to all who gave great responses regarding why
one should not solder high current use lugs, as well
as what others use for crimping and how/when they do
solder other types of connections.

Scott



____________________________________________________________________________________
You rock. That's why Blockbuster's offering you one month of Blockbuster Total Access, No Cost. 
http://tc.deals.yahoo.com/tc/blockbuster/text5.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer crimper*

< You still need a gorilla and ape to be able to turn the handle on even a
large vise for 2/0 and larger. >

I remember Bill Dube adapting a flea-market-find bolt cutter to be a 
hex crimper, 36" handles with a split hex socket welded into the jaws 
- I think he was also pulling a lot of amps through them. He spent 
little more than a good hammer crimper and said he got consistent 
results.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

I'm glad that this discussion of hammer crimpers has come up. I was
thinking of getting a hammer crimper and using it in a hydraulic press, but
a friend who is an electrician might be willing to let me use his expensive
crimper. I also do some solar electric (PV) installations, and according to
a recent class that I took, the current electrical code requires use of a
RATCHETING crimper when connecting terminals, and does NOT allow soldering.
I don't have a current electrical code handy so I can't quote the relevant
sections of the code, but I thought that if this is required for low to high
voltage DC connections in a PV system, it might be a good idea to follow
these procedures in electric vehicles, since both are using potentially
large DC currents (my inverter in my home wind/PV system uses 4/0 battery
cables and a 250A circuit breaker).
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Hammer-Crimper-tp16434990p16491558.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper*

It's fine! I have one made for Ideal.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "SteveS" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 02, 2008 7:33 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Hammer Crimper




> > Roland Wiench wrote:
> >> A good cable terminal crimper is a hex shape. A 6 corner die. You can
> >> modified a hammer clamp by welding on a segment of a heavy duty impact 6
> >> corner socket.
> ...


----------

